# Dear Peanut



## m.e.

Dear Peanut,

It seems appropriate that you died in autumn, when the trees are giving us one last vibrant show before succumbing to the cold dark of winter. After living with head tilt for over a year, shortly before leaving us you faced the world once more right side up. You were such a brave girl, Peanut. I hope you know that you inspired many people and will be greatly missed by all who were blessed to know you.

Before you left, Rex gave you one last kiss. At the vet's office I held you in my arms and told you it was okay - you could go now. Stephen made you a beautiful box. We laid you in it wrapped in your favorite tie-dye blanket, a photo of you and Rex, a flower, and a prayer:

_Heavenly Father, Creator of all things, thank you for having entrusted us with a loyal pet. We know that not even a sparrow falls without your knowledge, so we know that you are here with us today.

Lord Almighty God, this animal brought sunshine to us and was a vital part of our lives. Her passing has created a void in our hearts that cannot be filled. We do not question the will of God, but ask Him to be merciful in our loss.

Thank you for letting her teach us unselfish love. Thank you for the memories that we can recall to brighten our days for the rest of our lives.

Although Peanut will be missed very much, we give thanks to you for allowing us to have so many wonderful years with her. Thank you for this and for all thy blessing, Lord. In gratitude, we return our pet to you.

Amen._
​
We placed you in a clearing, under the protection of a beautiful tree, and marked the spot with a statue of a lop bunny. On your box Hannah wrote, "Here lies Peanut. A loving pet and friend." Your family will miss you so much, baby girl. Especially Rex. He took such good care of you this past year; I promise you now that we'll take extra good care of him.

There's no more pain, Peanut. You're free. Please run and play, and don't worry about us. You have given us so much and you will always have a home in our hearts.

Love,

Mom


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

:bigtears:

Words seem so meaningless right now...

Binky free Peanut, you will be greatly missed.:sad:ink iris:


----------



## NZminilops

ink iris:


----------



## Michaela

Oh Emily, not Peanut...I am so so sorry hun. :tears2:

Binky free beautiful beautiful girl, you were such a special bunny - we will all miss you so much. :rainbow:

Emily :hug:


----------



## jupiterannette

binki free


----------



## Bo B Bunny

There's nothing to say...... my heart is achy. My face is wet with tears.

Emily, I know it's hard right now, but when you have a chance, could you maybe find a picture of her when she was healthy and post it? I remember some beautiful ones of her sitting in the sunlight...... 

I'm so sorry you lost her, but so happy you had her while you did.


----------



## Greta

:rip: Binkie free sweetheart, You'll be love and missed always :rainbow:


----------



## slavetoabunny

I've been thinking about you and Peanut all day today. Even though I Knew what was going to happen, it is still so had to read this.

Peanut, you were a brave and beautiful little bunny girl. You will be sorely missed. Binky free little one.

Patti, Sparky & Scooter


----------



## TinysMom

Oh my.....I think this is one of the most touching threads I've read. 

I have been crying for days now about Peanut....I think it is because I've had rabbits that have wry neck - and I have two little bucks fighting it now - and I had such hope when Peanut seemed to be better - and then to hear about what was happening....it just floored me. 

I think it also reminded me of how I knew we were losing Ginger for days before we lost her...and how Art kept trying to make me face it.

Peanut was certainly loved and while I'm sorry for your loss - I admire the way you are handling it. I wish I had thought to put a prayer in with GingerSpice...along with one of her blankets and one of her bibs. 

You and your family and Rex are all in my thoughts and prayers.

Peg


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am sorry Emily. This is a hard one.

Peanut has touched us all. She was a true inspiration and greatly loved by everybody who knew her.

Binkie free Peanut.

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## MsBinky

I'm so sorry to hear about Peanut.

:tears2::cry1:


----------



## HoneyPot

I can only imagine how hard this was. We all loved Peanut dearly. I am happy she had a chance to see the world straight on for one last time before joining the others at the bridge.

I've been thinking about you all day knowing today was the day. 

(HUGS)

Nadia


----------



## Haley

Im soso sorry, Emily. Peanut was such an inspiration to all of us dealing with health issues. She was such a brave girl and you and Rex took such good care of her.

You're in my prayers, Emily. We're here for you. 

Rest in peace sweet Peanut. :bunnyangel:


----------



## m.e.

I miss her so, so much :bigtears:

I coaxed Rex to eat some parsely tonight; he made only a meager attempt to eat his dinner. I think that, in the end, giving him the chance to see Peanut one last time will have been better than simply taking her away, but he is taking it hard and my mama heart aches for him.

He was visibly shaken when he first saw her, and wouldn't actually get near enough to touch her, simply examining her and then stepping back. The only thing that's gotten him to come out of their cardboard hideaway tonight has been the blanket that was in Peanut's crate. He was sleeping on it when I left for work :cry2


----------



## Haley

Oh god, thats so sad. Have you tried putting a stuffed animal in with him so he has something to snuggle up to? Im just so sorry for you guys. 

:bigtears:


----------



## naturestee

Binky free, Peanut. No more illness, no more pain. :rainbow:

Nose rubs to Rex. I hope with some loving he'll learn to accept this.


----------



## Pipp




----------



## tonyshuman

i'm so sorry. you gave her so much love.

you can get through this. hugs from me and tony.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

You know, I really do believe that they understand death. It's not pleasant but it's better than letting them wonder what happened to their friend.

I also think it helps them to understand the feelings they are picking up from us. 

He should get through the biggest part of it in a couple of days to a few. 

I know you miss her so much..... It's so hard. I know Rex misses her too.


----------



## Haley

How are you and Rex doing today Emily? 

Thinking of you guys ink iris:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Emily I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful memorial you wrote up for her. I was in tears reading it.

Binky Free Peanut you were so loved by everyone on here.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## lalena2148

:sadeanut meant so much to meand others who have rabbits with chronic ailments...I actually had a moment of silence for her at work (by myself) at 1:30 CST. Everyone at work thought I was nuts, but I thought it appropriate. She was one of those buns who lit up the world and gave hope. 

Peanut, I know you're binkying tilt-free at the bridge. Say hi to all those other buns that passed this September...there were so many special ones that it's heartbreaking. And though it's hard for us here on Earth, I'm sure you're happy and that your mommy made the right decision for you. 

And, I find it kind of a nice present that you got to show your mom and us that you were tilt free for a while before you left. 

I think we should make September the Month of Bunny Remembrance here at the forums.


----------



## lemonaxis

love to you and your family at this time.....
Poor Rex, give him a big cuddle from me.

I have followed Peanut's story for a while now and she will always be one of my favourite little bunnies.

Brave Peanut....loved so muchurplepansy:


----------



## m.e.

*Haley wrote: *


> How are you and Rex doing today Emily?



I'm okay. Had a really long cry this morning until I just couldn't cry anymore. I keep expecting to see her bounce out of the hideaway, or run over for noserubs :tears2:

Rex is still pretty shaken. He is eating and drinking, but it's not much more than half-hearted nibbling. He's also been acting, well, differently. He climbed to the top of their hideaway, and in the nine months we've had it he's *never* done that. He kinda just sat there and looked around. 

When he saw Peanut yesterday, and it actually *clicked* for him, he picked up one of their small woven baskets and began vigorously chewing it. Just ripping the thing apart. I've noticed that several times he's seemed to get really upset and started taking it out on the basket.

He's needed a LOT more assurance from me today than he ever has; of the two, he was a lot more aloof with the humans. Today he's been running over to be petted and talked to every time I walk into the room. I talk with him honestly. _"I know you miss her, bud. I miss her too. It's going to be okay." _

Rex was sleeping on Peanut's blanket when I got home from work this morning. I had gone to Wal-Mart and bought him a new bolster bed (his favorite kind) and a fuzzy dog roughly Peanut's size and shape. I rubbed the stuffed toy with the blanket, and placed them both on the new bed. I've seen him over there several times, resting on the blanket, sniffing at the dog. He's been sniffing the entire room. I realize that there comes a point when the place will no longer smell like Peanut, and knowing that makes me so sad for my boy.

Thank you for your continued thoughts. They have been an incredible source of comfort :bunnyhug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I talk to the bunnies all the time. I think they understand to a point - he knows and he also knows that both of you are sad. I'm glad you have each other to get through this - Rex seems like such a good friend to bunny and person. He has a quiet knowledge or something that is very visible to me in his pictures and how you've said he would brace Peanut so she wouldn't roll and stuff.

It's too bad that more humans don't have his compassion.


----------



## m.e.

He's always been a very wise old soul.

He cared for Peanut so well and seemed to know exactly what she needed. That she made it through last year's illness says as much about Rex's constant companionship as it does the supportive care we humans provided. Over this past week he was rarely away from her, and I do believe he knew that she was tired and ready to leave. But no matter how much he understood, it's obvious that he's feeling the loss deeply. 

I have to remember that while I have work and school and family (and wonderful online friends), for the better part of each day, the bunnies just had each other. Peanut was Rex's world. I think that _of the two_, he will be better able to adjust to being alone. I just don't know how long it will take.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

You are extremely insightful, m.e. I think of those things as well - what they do while we are busy and how it affects their lives if they lose someone or whatever. 

Just try to love him to bits for me! I've always loved him and Peanut. I was at a store yesterday and they had several bunnies - one was a little baby black mini-rex and I told him (as I picked him up to snuggle his little furry body) how he reminded me of a tiny Rex Harrison bunny! and how gorgeous he was! and what a good boy he is and that he should be just like Rex.

I think the people in the petstore worry about the goofy lady who whispers to the bunnies. :?


----------



## Ivory

I'm so sorry about Peanut.


----------



## Maureen Las

On this is so sad....:bigtears:
I'm so sorry!
I know that I will eventually go through this with Babette and Beau


----------



## JimD

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Peanut had the best forever home. 

The fawn mini lop with beautiful brown eyes was so well cared for by you and her long timebonded friend Rex.
She had a happylong and full life.
Give Rex extra kisses and snuggles for me.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Oh Emily, I'm so very sorry.

:bigtears:

Binky free, Peanut

:rainbow:


----------



## m.e.

We miss you, sweetie.

[align=center]






:bigtears:
[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Look at that precious face. She was the cutest bunny.


----------



## m.e.

I thought I'd made it through the day okay, but now I'm just a mess of emotions. Peanut was my Heart Bunny. I know it sounds so selfish, but I need her. Rex needs her. I want her back :nerves1:cry1:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

It's not selfish - you love her and miss her!

I still miss my kitty who passed away this spring, one that passed away 12 years ago, and all the others I've lost in the past.


----------



## m.e.

http://www.petloss.com/ceremony.htm

Tonight I lit a candle for Peanut. I have not yet made it through a day without tears, but even this simple act of remembrance is healing:

[align=center]




_
* I have sent you on a journey to a land free from pain, 
*_[/align][align=center]_*not because I did not love you, 
*_[/align][align=center]_*but because I loved you too much to force you to stay.*_
 [/align]


----------



## TinysMom

I understand how you're feeling - I really do. When GingerSpice passed, it was a peaceful passing and I felt sort of .. numb...at peace in a way...I'd had time to sort of say goodbye, etc. But I was numb.

But it hit me later and I had a really hard time dealing with it. My family was shocked that I didn't fall apart....at first...and then when my loss started to sink in - they didn't know how to help. I didn't know how to ask them to help.

Unfortunately, I think it is going to get worse before it gets better. But I will say this....it WILL get better.

There will always be a part of your heart missing...a loss and regrets. But you will make it - and the day will come when you will realize you didn't cry all day long...and then the day will come when you can look at her picture and smile and remember the good memories without wanting to cry your eyes out over your loss.

Give yourself time to grieve and don't be afraid to grieve. 

My heart and prayers are with you. We're all here for you.

Peg*


m.e. wrote: *


> I thought I'd made it through the day okay, but now I'm just a mess of emotions. Peanut was my Heart Bunny. I know it sounds so selfish, but I need her. Rex needs her. I want her back :nerves1:cry1:


----------



## LuvaBun

I have to say, this hit me very hard. I have always loved Peanut and Rex - I think I saw their relationship as the same as Pernod and Perry, with them doting on each other. When I saw that Peanut had gone to the Bridge,, it was like losing a friend.

Emily, you went that extra mile for her, and I think because of that and Rex's love, Peanut fought all the more against the odds. She truly was a very special girl, and we are all going to miss her.

I hope you and Rex are managing OK. My heart goes out to you.

Jan


----------



## m.e.

Thank you Jan, Peg, Bo and everyone else who have offered support. It's sad that this is a pain so many of us share :cry1:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I've said before that those of us who are here - most of us are so close to our bunnies, we love them so dearly, they are a part of our family. When your animals mean that much to you, and you lose one - it's losing a family member! Those who don't have that sort of relationship with their "pets" do not understand. Thank God for the internet so that we have each other to lean on during these times.

It's just too bad we aren't closer to help. Sometimes just being with someone who understands can help. :hug:


----------



## Carolyn

I have no words.

Only tears.



I'm so sorry, m.e. This is the first I'm learning of this and I just can't stop crying over Peanut and Marshmellow. God, you poor woman! You certainly gave her the best life any animal or human could wish for. "I'm so sorry" just doesn't seem to cover it. 

:bigtears:


----------



## Mikoli

[align=center]





http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c41/mikoli1201/peanut.png

R.I.P. Peanut.
[/align] 
I'm so sorry for your loss. Words seem so meaningless and empty in these types of situations, but this is the first Rainbow Bridge post that has made me cry. Not for Peanut. Peanut has gone to a place where she can no longer feel any pain, and she is happy. No, it is so much harder on _you_, m.e., and Rex, and all those who have been left behind in a world full of emptiness without their loved one. And so I have one last quote to pass onto you, in the slim chance that it will ease your pain.

[align=center]*"Friendship never dies."

*[/align][align=left]Rachel.
[/align]


----------



## m.e.

Thank you, Rachel :in tears:


----------



## Carolyn

There goes the water works again!! 
I thought I had cried myself dry over Peanut and Marshmellow, but Apparently Not! :sad:


----------



## m.e.

:hug:


----------



## timetowaste

binky free, lovely peanut. you are sorely missed down here.


----------



## JadeIcing

I have not been able to post. Shoot not even read this thread. It hit like a ton of bricks. I fell in love from day one with Peanut. She was Ringo's love for a year now.

Her loss feels like lossing one of my own.

I posted this a looooong time ago for M.E. and it still stands true.


----------



## m.e.

Thank you, Alicia :hug:

I don't know what I would do without the support of everyone here. Thank you all so much :in tears:



Rex is amazing, and Iwouldn't be doing half as well as I am without having him around. We will be okay. We really will :rainbow:


----------



## cheryl

Oh Emily,i am terribly sorry,i absolutely loved little Peanut,she was such a little fighter

Big hugs to you Emily:hug:

cheryl


----------



## bat42072

I am so sorry ... what a beautiful tribute for peanut...

binky free peanut


----------



## Carolyn

How's Rex doing? 
Still think of you and Peanut often. 

Much Love,

Carolyn


----------



## m.e.

Carolyn* wrote: *


> How's Rex doing?
> Still think of you and Peanut often.
> 
> Much Love,
> 
> Carolyn



[align=left]


Thanks for asking, Carolyn :hug:

Rex is doing amazingly well. He's such a happy, sociable bunny. When Peanut was here he was 100% Peanut-centric. Without her he's rediscovering that there are, in fact, other living beings in the world :idea

I've never had him underfoot quite so much before, and this time instead of running off, he just sits there. I rub his nose and talk to him, and he hangs out by my feet. He's also found that he likes to bully, er,playwiththe cats. He rolled one of the cats completely over onto her back a few days ago :shock:The cats are exceedingly gentle with him but definitely curious about his newfound boldness.[/align]

[align=center]

~ * ~ * ~ * ~[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## lop

hi, i'm so sorry for your loss. I felt like i had to write because once you messaged me about my beautiful lop Bugsy, they could've been brothers, they were so much alike. But, i lost bugsy too. he died on the2nd of may and it broke my heart. i never knew it would feel like that just so empty. my kids handled it better than me, and your words rang so true to me about crying late at night or in the car or sitting at the computer, where bugsy was always waiting for a cuddle, always having a lump in my throat. He died within a week of me realising he was sick.the photo with bobby-jo was taken 4 days before he died.he went downhill on friday and was moody and picky with his food, so i did all the usual, and he seemed fine, but by sunday he wasn't eating at all and no droppings. monday morning i took him to the vet, by this time he was wet from not lifting his bottom up to wee. The vet was great but said he had heart problems. i didn't think he'd pull through but we gave him the medication and made sure he was getting water, and bought pureed baby food, anything as long as he'd eat, but he didn't want it, bless him......i knew it was time. so with the kids at school, we went again to the vets and i told her i thought it was cruel to keep him alive anymore, we'd done all we could, he was saturated with wee at this stage and freezing, i kept giving him bum baths(KIDS CHOICE OF WORDS!!!)but he had no energy so he never dried. it was the hardest thing i've ever done for an animal.....






" ALT="">

But time is a great healer and now i find comfort in reading all the rabbit tales again. i couldn't replace bugsy,he was our first rabbit and it seems unfair to his memory to replace him. We've still got bobby-jo and have homed another little stray kitten too.but bugsy will always have a special place in my heart, just likepeanut has in yours







" ALT="">

thank you all for all the advice you gave me over the three years, if ever in doubt i would alwayslog on and read how others dealt with the problem. and without this site i'd never have known the joys of having a house rabbitand how affectionate they can be.







" ALT="">



i hope your pain eases a little more each day xxx


----------

